# Can you show broken links in Dreamweaver ?



## toast (Mar 28, 2003)

Hello,

GoLive has a very useful feature which shows all broken links in your page with a red background. Can Dreamweaver do this ? How ? Is there any way to check if your page links are broken in Dreamweaver ?


----------



## twister (Mar 28, 2003)

I think so.  If i have my site window open and i right click on a file, there is something about "check document links".  Never tried it though.  Run over to Macromedia and enter the forms if you don't find an answer here.


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes, you can do this in Dreamweaver, although I'm not sure about a red indicator like the GoLive feature you're describing.  I usually recreate my Site Cache then (with my site window open) choose Site > Check Links Sitewide.  This runs through all my files and brings up a window with problem files and links.  Double click on any of those files and it will open with the problem link selected for you.


----------



## twister (Apr 7, 2003)

I just did it the other day and it was NICE!  I clicked on my main docs folder in the sites window.  Then right clicked and hit check links.  It did it's thing and opened a 'broken links' window with all the issues.  Then i could click on the file in the 'broken links' window and it opened the file and highlighted the broken link.  When i fixed it the file disappeared from the 'broken links' window.  Smooth......


----------



## toast (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for indication ! Shortcut = F8 (or Shift-F8). It checks all links in the site control window. DreamWeaver rocks !


----------

